# Kein Charupdate



## Faelis (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich bin am verzweifeln, seit Wochen funktioniert mein Charupdate nicht 
mehr.

Ich starte meine INet-Vebindung, dann buffed, und aus Buffed heraus lass 
ich WoW starten. 
Aber ich hab auch schon erst WoW gestartet, oder erst buffed und dann INet,
oderoderoder...

Nach Beendigung von WoW erscheint das Fenster: 
Ihr Profil wurde aktualisiert, klicken sie hier...
aber es tut sich nix.

Ich hab alle Addons deaktiviert (sogar aus dem Interface-Ordner entfernt)
und nur Buffed neu installiert, trotzdem streikt das Programm...

Ich bin dann auf "manueller Upload" gegangen, da wurde einmalig einer von 
5  Bankchars transferiert. Allerdings nur einmalig... Soll heissen: Ich hab 
meinen Bankchar dann nackig gemacht und nochmals manuellen Upload angeschupst.
Ergebnis: nix... kein Char wurde übertragen.

Ich nutze kein weiteren Roster oder Charuploader.

Unter den Buffed-Einstellungen sind alle meine Chars drin, 
mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen, was angezeigt werden soll.

D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\meinAccount\meinServer\MeinChar\SavedVariables
sind überall Dateien: BlascCrafter.lua und Blasccracter.lua.bak drin
auch unter
D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\meinAccount\SavedVariables
finden sich diese beiden Dateien.

Diese Dateien hab ich übrigend auch schon mal komplett gelöscht und Buffed neu installiert = Erfolglos

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp / Idee / Anregung für mich?

Danke danke danke

Faelis


----------



## Faelis (29. Juli 2007)

***PUSH***


----------



## slavlee (29. Juli 2007)

bei mir funktioniert die charakteraktualisierung auch schon länger nicht mehr, obwohl ich nichts geändert habe. das problem haben mehrere, scheint also ein generelles problem zu sein. wie gesagt, von heute auf morgen ohne änderung ging es nicht mehr. obwohl wie bei dir die übertragung abgeschlossen wird, naja, gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Faelis (29. Juli 2007)

Findes du?
Die Hauptfunktion, der Charupdate, funktioniert nicht mehr, der Crafter ist also nicht mehr aktuell und von den Visitenkarten, auf denen man ja irgendwie doch Werbung für buffed macht, mag man gar nicht mehr einblenden...

Statt dessen wird Werbung für "Buffed Premium" gemacht...

Naja, ich hoff mal, dass sich hier mal ein Programmierer oder so bitte meldet


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2007)

Wir müssten in deine Dateien mal reinschauen, also speziell in die BLASCPRofilerConfig.lua, BLASCProfiler.lua (nicht das Script, sondern die Auslagerungsdatei zum hochladen), Config.xml (aus dem /Configs/-Verzeichnis im BLASC-Ordner) und die log-Dateien aus dem /logs/-Verzeichnis. 
Schick das Ganze bitte per Email an support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Thread hier. 

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whopper1403 (29. Juli 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=117343


----------



## Faelis (30. Juli 2007)

You got Mail :-)


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2007)

Faelis schrieb:


> You got Mail :-)



Hab deine Daten zur Prüfung and die Technik weitergeleitet.


----------



## Faelis (16. August 2007)

Danke euch, 
geht wieder alles Supergut

Ihr seit Spitze !!!111eineinself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dacel1 (28. Oktober 2007)

ixh hab da ein problem mein cahr kâlar wwar als ich mich bei blasc angemeldet habe lvl 55 jeztz ist er 64 aber bei buffed steht er ist imer noch 55 wo liegt der fehler und wie kaann ich ihn beheben?

Zweites problem mein anderer char âlaran wird garnicht erst angezeigt obwohl ich im blasc einen hacken neben seinem nacmen gemacht habe.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Rya (31. Oktober 2007)

Installieren reicht nicht immer ... läuft Blasc im Hintergrund, wenn Du spielst? Lädt er Deine angegebenen Server, wenn Du WoW startest? Wenn das Programm nicht läuft, kann er auch keine Daten übertragen nach Beendigung von WoW und somit auch keine aktuellen Chars bieten.


----------



## Dacel1 (5. November 2007)

Rya schrieb:


> Installieren reicht nicht immer ... läuft Blasc im Hintergrund, wenn Du spielst? Lädt er Deine angegebenen Server, wenn Du WoW startest? Wenn das Programm nicht läuft, kann er auch keine Daten übertragen nach Beendigung von WoW und somit auch keine aktuellen Chars bieten.



ja blasc läuft im hintergrund und er lädt auch den server


----------



## Shariko (8. November 2007)

Ich habe das selbe Problem in letzter Zeit. Blasc läuft zwar im Hintergrund und ich habe auch meinen Zielserver eingestellt und alles andere, aber trotzdem lädt er nicht mehr meine Charakterdaten hoch.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Palasami (8. November 2007)

Also ich habe auch das Problem, BLASC läuft im Hintergrund, aber er überträgt keine Daten. Das einzige was er zum Ende anzeigt ist *Charakterdaten parsen* und mehr nicht!

Bitte Matze helf uns mal!?!


----------



## Xmasman (9. November 2007)

hab auch probleme bei Aktualisierung.
Wenn wow beendet wird sollte er automatisch übertragen was aber irgendwie nicht passiert.
hat zuletzt am 5.11 geklappt danach irgendwie bisher nicht mehr.

wird eigentlich was gesagt wenn man blas auf neue version prüft und es gibt keine neue? Da passiert irgendwie nichts bei mir.


----------



## Xmasman (9. November 2007)

also das Übertragen nach WoW automatisch klappt zwar nicht, aber wenn ich blasc beende dann einstellungen nochmal aufrufe und übernehme und danach von hand nochmal bei Aktionen die Daten übertrage scheint es zu klappen.

Ist es eigtl. möglich zu speichern wann die Kills waren im Counter?


----------



## Shariko (9. November 2007)

Gestern hat blasc zwar endlich seit langem die Charakterdaten wieder hochgeladen, aber ich hab festgestellt, dass das Häckchen bei Startoptionen unter Allgemein beim Computerneustart weg ist und ich jedesmal neu setzen muß, obwohl ich es gespeichert habe.

Denke, das kann es net sein, wenn sich die Einstellungen zum Teil wieder zurücksetzen. Da sollte mal nachgeschaut werden, woran das liegen könnte, denn wenn Einstellungen gespeichert sind, dann sollen sie auch solange bleiben, bis man was anderes sagt.


----------



## astron (14. November 2007)

najaa  also entweder bin ICH  zu blöde  , oder hier  geht irgendwas nicht richtig       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       ..habe  blsc 2  runtergeladen  ..  er  zeigt auch ab und zu an  , dass er was  überträgt  aber  ..wenn  ich auf  my buffedseite gehe  ist  z. b. mein gold nicht angezeigt  ..obwohl bei einstellungen ALLES  angeklickt ist  ..erstaunlich ?  seltsam ?  muss  ich das verstehen als NICHT programmierer ?  dabei helfen auch die schlauen   threads  von zam hier nix  ( der  mir früher mal sehr nett  geholfen hat  , aber anscheinend im moment zusehr genervt ist um auf einzelne hilfemails einzugehen ) . ..  denn  mehr als das  , was  dort steht  , kann  ich nicht  machen  ..  danke für die hilfe !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaysor (14. November 2007)

also ich habe alles neu installiert, das programm läuft auch im Hintergrund, es aktualisiert die Addons, alle haken sind gemacht, aber ich kann meinen charakter in der Datenbank nicht finden!

Bitte mal um einen Tipp


----------



## Jaysor (14. November 2007)

ach, ja wa mir gerade auffällt. Mein avatar ist eigentlich immer mein eigener Char. Ich habe mitterweile T5 outfit... Also das wurde auch nicht aktualisiert. das bild ist Uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Komisch


----------



## Shenti07 (15. November 2007)

hab das selbe prob 2 chars werden bei mir net angezeigt obwohl hacken gesetzt sind und Blasc läuft auch im Hintergrund.

Ich weiß echt net mehr weiter


----------



## Nachtlied (16. November 2007)

Tja, also ich hab ebenfalls das Problem. Kein bißchen Chardatenübertragung. Mein kleiner Gnomen-Mage ist inwzischen 70, steht aber immer noch bei 63. Das ist immerhin schon gut und gern 3-4 Monate her...
Und außerdem scheint sich der BLASC-Client nicht zu updaten. Wenn ich nämlich auf Update klicke, sagt er zwar er würde was runterladen, tut er dann auch (ne 190 kb-Datei), aber hinterher ist es immer noch auf Version 2.2.5.207... Dabei müsste der doch inzwischen schon 2.7.3 oder so sein, oder? Meine Addons hab ich alle geupdatet, daran sollte es also auch nicht liegen... Irgendwie will das einfach nicht... Jemand ne Idee was da los ist?


----------



## Kallar (23. November 2007)

Dito, kann mich nur anschliessen...

Aktualisierung nach dem Zufallsprinzip, d.h. manche Sachen werden übertragen, manche nicht, Bosskills z.B. zählt er mir den letzten gelegten Boss in Kara, aber alle davor nicht.
Beim manuellen Upload komt bei mir zusätzlich, wenn ich auf die Seite will, immer die Meldung "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden", ergo kann ich die Daten nicht manuell hochladen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makku (23. November 2007)

Wäre irgendwie schön, wenn es dazu mal was offizielles geben würde. Denn ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Seit gut 2 Wochen erfolgte keine Aktualisierung mehr... 

Und die Grundvoraussetzungen sind erfüllt (also BLASC läuft im Hintergrund und das Addon ist bei WOW auch aktiviert).

ich vermute, dass entweder ein anderes Addon nach dem Patch irgendwie so fehlerhaft ist, dass durch vlt. Blasc  beeinflusst wird oder das nach 2.3 Blasc einfach ein Problem hat...

Warten wir mal ab... Hauptsache, die Spielinformationen gehen nicht verloren... das wäre ärgerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timberlakos (23. November 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das auch Saugen aber wenn ich das so Lese laß ich es lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (24. November 2007)

Also ich hab seit langem das prob das meine Twinks nicht übertragen werden (seit 2 Monaten ca) habe in den Einstellungen alle auf komplettes Profil stehen und die daten der 70er werden auch übertragen aber die der anderen nicht. Tauchen auch nicht in der Chardatenbank auf also sind nicht nur nicht mit meinem profil verknüpft.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. November 2007)

meienr hängt auch bei version 2.2.5.207 und überträgt seit 14.11. keine chardaten mehr.

die manuelle uploadseite ist auch down...


----------



## Decosia (25. November 2007)

Bei mir ist es auch schon seit Monaten so das (ich besitze zwei Accounts) lediglich ein Account aktualisiert wird.

Egal ob Blasc läuft bevor WoW gestartet wird oder erst danach gestartet wird.

Habe mir mit dem manuellen Upload geholfen aber der ist ja auch seit Tagen down...


----------



## Maddwarf (26. November 2007)

Kann mich da nur anschliesen, auch ich hänhe bei 2.2.5.207 rumm und bekomme weder ein Update noch werden Daten übertragen :-(

Gibt es da mittlerweilen eine Lösung ?

cu
MAD


----------



## Niene (26. November 2007)

Hier dasselbe Problem. 
Ein Char hatte ich gelöscht und der Neue wird garnicht aktualisiert und auch 
garnicht angezeigt bei buffed.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2007)

Anscheinend gibts da grad paar Probleme mit dem Updaten zumindest funktioniert auch die Seite mit dem manuellen Upload nicht :/


----------



## Toralf (26. November 2007)

jemand on der mir helfen kann? war 2 wochen nicht on und wenn ich jetzt wow zocken will läd er andauernd das selbe patch aber ich kann nicht spielen woran liegt da????


----------



## Maddwarf (27. November 2007)

Keine Lösung... aber seit gestern geht der Upload wieder. Nur das Update auf die neue Version funktioniert noch immer nicht.


----------



## Farstar (28. November 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibts da grad paar Probleme mit dem Updaten zumindest funktioniert auch die Seite mit dem manuellen Upload nicht :/



Grüße

Wo kann man die Charakterdaten manuell Hochladen?


----------



## Aviscall (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das mein Char immer erst 2-3 Updates im Verzug ist.
Also heute ist z.B. mein Stand vom Montag drin, auch wenn ich gestern ein Update über Blasc gesendet habe.
Als Datum steht auch drin, dass die letzte Aktualisierung gestern abend war.

Kann es ein, dass ihr da mit der Verarbeitung der Daten etwas Probleme habt.
Meine anderen Updates werden auch nicht nachgeschoben, wenn ich mal einen tag aussetze, sondern nur wenn ich ein neues Update schicke, wird der Stand von 2-3 Updates vorher geladen o0

Sieht irgendwie komisch aus.
Gruß
Avis


----------



## Blueskyman (5. Dezember 2007)

Gothron schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Wo kann man die Charakterdaten manuell Hochladen?




Wähle über das Formular unten deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" aus, diese findest du in deinem World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner. Starte den Upload und warte bitte, bis du eine Meldung erhälst, das der Upload abgeschlossen wurde! Dies kann je nach Dateigröße länger dauern.


----------



## Firragon (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Buffies,

also ich habe das gleiche Problem, habe alles ausgewählt, auch deinstalliert und die neueste Version wieder  drauf gezogen und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen die Einstellungen überprüft.
Bei mir wird seit über nem  Monat nix mehr aktualisiert. Er sagt zwar nach Beedigung von Wow erfolgreich übertragen (Accountname) aber es tut sich nix, er zeigt auch nicht mehr das zweite Fenster an welche Chardaten übertragen wurden. 

Was kann man da tun? Geht Euer Tool zum auslesen der Informationen und nötigen Eintsellungen am PC , würd das ma testen.

Das Add on aktualisieren geht auch nicht , er sagt keine Verbindung zum Wow ace Server.

In diesen Sinne guten Rutsch und frohes neues Jahr 2008.

Firra


----------



## Natálya (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir steht auch dran, dass die Daten zwar aktualisiert wurden, aber letzt endlich tut sich nix. Ich hab Blasc schon deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert, aber es hat nicht geholfen.
Wenn ich nach einer neuen Version suche, sagt er es gäbe keine. Ich bin jetzt bei Version 2.2.5.208, eigentlich ist die aktuelle doch 2.7.3 oder so was, oder nicht?

Fänd's nett wenn hier mal jemand n Statement abgibt, es scheint nämlich haufenweise Leute zu geben die da Probleme haben.

So long, 
wünsche euch noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


Edit: also ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso, aber meine Chars wurden aktualisiert, endlich, mal hoffen, dass jetzt alles wieder normal läuft.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (16. Mai 2008)

Siehe Titel, seit dem Update auf die neue BLASC-Version, nach dem Gold-Loot-Bug werden meine Chars nicht mehr hochgeladen und im Blascrafter sind auch keine Hersteller mehr vorhanden, obwohl auf bei meinen Servern der Haken drin ist. Der Char in der Signatur iss z. B. seit 2 Tagen schon 70....


----------



## Ashenel (16. Mai 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Siehe Titel, seit dem Update auf die neue BLASC-Version, nach dem Gold-Loot-Bug werden meine Chars nicht mehr hochgeladen und im Blascrafter sind auch keine Hersteller mehr vorhanden, obwohl auf bei meinen Servern der Haken drin ist. Der Char in der Signatur iss z. B. seit 2 Tagen schon 70....



AddOns aktualisieren geht auch nimmer und Blasc updaten ist auch nicht möglich, erscheint nur ein PopUp mit der Meldung, dass keine neue Version verfügbar ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Loothie (16. Mai 2008)

Gleiches Problem bei mir.
Seit dem "Gold-Patch" von Blasc werden meine Chars nicht mehr übertragen...


----------



## Sywester (16. Mai 2008)

hab auch das problem.
Auch über die "kleinen" tricks mit den blasc addons abwählen und wieder anwählen funktioniert es nicht mehr.
Neuinstallation bringt es auch nicht. weiß wer rat? *g*


----------



## Liquidlake (16. Mai 2008)

naja addons kann ich noch updatet, aber mein profil updatet sich leider netmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liquidlake (16. Mai 2008)

achja und atum der jäger ging nochnie als boss kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raidri28 (17. Mai 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr seit dem Update!!!
Keine Aktualisierung


----------



## Solidarno (17. Mai 2008)

Jo Charupload,Bosskills etc. geht seit der neuen Version auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y3ll (17. Mai 2008)

Bei mir btw das selbe


----------



## Ansana (18. Mai 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr.
Die neue Ausrüstung wird nicht angezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (18. Mai 2008)

Kann mich da auch mit einreihen. Seit dem 14.05.08 keine aktualisierung per mehr der Chars ect. Wie wäre es wenn sich der Support hier endlich mal zu worte melden würde !

Blasc auch schon neu iinst. ect. :///


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (18. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Kann mich da auch mit einreihen. Seit dem 14.05.08 keine aktualisierung per mehr der Chars ect. Wie wäre es wenn sich der Support hier endlich mal zu worte melden würde !
> 
> Blasc auch schon neu iinst. ect. :///



Jo, scheint denen irgendwie am Popo vorbeizugehen, die Vistenkarten könnte sie auch mal verbesseren, da iss Xchar und Allvatar scho viel weiter und da gibt's a anständigen Support...


----------



## dyneira (18. Mai 2008)

ich habe das gleiche problem - keine charakteraktualisierung... und trotz vielen versuchen hat es immer noch nicht geklappt. 

kann dem mal wer nachgehen?

danke!


----------



## Heavenstorms (19. Mai 2008)

bräuchte da auch hilfe , hab das selbe problem

wird übertragen nach dem spiel..beim manuellen upload auch... alles ohne fehleranzeige

nur tut sich in meinem profil rein garnichts *heul*

gruss heaven


----------



## Barloh (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich habe das Problem seit dem 14.5. es werden zwar die Daten hochgeladen aber im Autoblog werden keine Einträge geändert. Nicht so schlimm dachte ich sende ich sie manuell ein wo mir gesagt wird [Benutzer] wurde Aktualisiert doch fehlanzeige auch hier wird das Profil nicht Aktualisiert. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann?


----------



## poTTo (19. Mai 2008)

klasse einstieg barloh, da gibts schon ne menge threads zu, erst lesen dann denken dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
poTTo


----------



## Barloh (19. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> klasse einstieg barloh, da gibts schon ne menge threads zu, erst lesen dann denken dann posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super Danke für den wahnsinns Hinweis.

1. ich bin des lesens mächtig.
2. falls du lesen kannst habe ich zusätzlich das Problem auch wenn ich es manuell hochlade.
3. denke ich wenn es so viele Leute das Problem haben wäre es doch an der Zeit für nen bug fix patch.

Ich weiß das es um ein Freeware Tool handelt was es sicher immer schwer macht solche Probleme aus dem Weg zu räumen doch bin ich der Meinung das auch Freeware einwandfrei funktionieren kann.


----------



## Waldman (19. Mai 2008)

Nichts desto trotz ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Aktualisierung meines Mains funktioniert, nur die der Twinks nicht ... vote 4 Blasc Update^^


----------



## Purify2 (19. Mai 2008)

ALso ich verstehs nicht!! Ich mach jetzt seit fast ner Woche jeden Tag den Char upload, aber nie wird ein Char unter meinem Profil angezeigt. I
ch klick immer mit rechtklick auf:
BLASC-Icon--->Aktionen---> WoW Charakter übertragen. MAch ich was Falsch?

Im Menü Fenster von BLASC hab ich auch alles anklickt und ausgewählt welchen Char ich hochladen will. 
Need help!


----------



## Waldman (20. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dir sagen, was du falsch machst, die etwas älteren Forenbeiträge ignorieren, dann würde dir nämlich auffallen, dass es ein bekanntes Problem ist, das noch einige andere haben.

mfg


----------



## Liquidlake (20. Mai 2008)

du machst alles richtig, du brauchst keine hilfe =)


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (20. Mai 2008)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> bräuchte da auch hilfe , hab das selbe problem
> 
> wird übertragen nach dem spiel..beim manuellen upload auch... alles ohne fehleranzeige
> 
> ...



Das Problem haben zig!! andere auch, siehe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42403
Getan wird NICHTS...


----------



## Barloh (20. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es wirklich gut das alle nen neues Thema eröffnen vielleicht unternimmt ja Buffed was wenn ihr Forum zu gespamt wird. (Ich habe auch ein Therd auf gemacht) 

Ich rufe alle auf macht doch einfach jeder ein Thema auf so weiß man wenigstens wie viele Leute es Betrifft. Soweit ich die Forenbeiträge durchgeschaut habe hat sich bis jetzt erst ein Buffed Mitarbeiter 1 Forenbeitrag dazu angesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shiva101280 (20. Mai 2008)

Tja... Seid der neuen Blasc Version haben viele die verschiedensten Probleme, aber trotz mehrfacher lesen anderer Threads habe ich nirgends *mein* Blasc Problem gefunden...

Wenn ich WoW beende steht bei mir Account ..... wurde erfolgreich übertragen.
Das stimmt allerdings schon seit mehreren Tagen nicht. Es wird überhaupt nichts mehr übertragen: Keine Bosskills, Ausrüstungsveränderungen, neue Rezepte oder Ruf... NIX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe in Blasc selber keine Einstellung verändert und kann mir das Problem net erklären.

Jemand einen Tipp für mich? Oder hängts am Blasc selber????

MfG

shiva101280


----------



## Stevegrde (20. Mai 2008)

auch bei mir funktioniert seit einigen Tagen das Update im Buffed Profil nicht mehr, obwohl der Client keine Fehler meldet. Gibt es da bereits eine Lösung ?



auch den Fehler mit den Signaturen kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (20. Mai 2008)

Barloh schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich gut das alle nen neues Thema eröffnen vielleicht unternimmt ja Buffed was wenn ihr Forum zu gespamt wird. (Ich habe auch ein Therd auf gemacht)
> 
> Ich rufe alle auf macht doch einfach jeder ein Thema auf so weiß man wenigstens wie viele Leute es Betrifft. Soweit ich die Forenbeiträge durchgeschaut habe hat sich bis jetzt erst ein Buffed Mitarbeiter 1 Forenbeitrag dazu angesehen.
> 
> ...



Iss schon traurig das sich net mal wer zu dem Fehler/Problem äußert, das besteht nun fast 1 Woche, aber kein Supportheini reagiert drauf, kassieren nur schön die Kohle für's Buffed-Magazin etc.

Dann sollte man sich halt 'n neues AddOn suchen (xchar oder ähnliches etc.) und auch dieses Buffed-Magazin nicht mehr kaufen und fertig. Wer keinen Support leistet, kann auch von seinen Kunden/User nix erwarten, das ist schon 'ne Frechheit!


----------



## Naveada (20. Mai 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Iss schon traurig das sich net mal wer zu dem Fehler/Problem äußert, das besteht nun fast 1 Woche, aber kein Supportheini reagiert drauf, kassieren nur schön die Kohle für's Buffed-Magazin etc.
> 
> Dann sollte man sich halt 'n neues AddOn suchen (xchar oder ähnliches etc.) und auch dieses Buffed-Magazin nicht mehr kaufen und fertig. Wer keinen Support leistet, kann auch von seinen Kunden/User nix erwarten, das ist schon 'ne Frechheit!




Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Es ist wirklich traurig, wenn ein Problem schon eine ganze Weile existiert, es aber noch nichtmal jemand vom Support für nötig hält, sich dazu zu äußern.

Was ich dann noch besch***** finde ist, dass einzelfällen hier geholfen wird, die Masse aber immer noch für dumm verkauft wird. Statt dass man von den betroffenen Usern entsprechende Daten erbittet und diese dann auswertet. (Zumindest könnte die Community dann sehen, dass sie nicht hängengelassen wird.)

*geht sich nach einer Alternative zu Blasc umsehen*

Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich meine Chars immer noch nicht erfolgreich hochladen kann, obwohl ich ne positive Rückmeldung zu dem Vorgang bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuStAx (21. Mai 2008)

jo dort hin werd ich dann wohl wechseln^^ xD
ist nervig ohne support


----------



## Steve1983 (21. Mai 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Jo, scheint denen irgendwie am Popo vorbeizugehen, die Vistenkarten könnte sie auch mal verbesseren, da iss Xchar und Allvatar scho viel weiter und da gibt's a anständigen Support...



Du weißt aber schon das Blasc kostenlos zur Verfügung steht?

So will ich mal ein Paar Fehler aufschreiben die Ich bemerkt habe.

1. Automatisches Update bei Blasc 2.5 funktioniert nicht mehr

2. Bosskills werden erkannt aber nicht hochgeladen

3. Ältere Bosskills werden dubliziert (Bei mir Gruul usw.)

4. Blascrafter zeigt keine Händler mehr an


Sollte ich noch mehr finden werde ich sie nachtragen, was habt ihr noch so gefunden?

PS. Neuinstallieren brauchte gar keine Änderung!!


----------



## Pelion (21. Mai 2008)

Steve1983 schrieb:


> 4. Blascrafter zeigt keine Händler mehr an



BlasCrafter hat immer noch die alte TOC-Nummer 20300
Guck mal beim WoW-Startschirm unter AddOns nach, ob es da bei Dir als veraltete Version gelistet ist...
Wenn ja, entweder die TOC unter \WoW\Interface\AddOns\Blascrafter mit Notepad (Editor) öffnen und die TOC auf 20400 ändern, sowie danach abspeichern oder im Startschirm "veraltete AddOns laden" aktivieren.


----------



## Raidri28 (21. Mai 2008)

Hab gestern komplett blasc deinstalliert....
Auch die Einträge im WOW Verzeichnis.....
Tja die Zeit wird im Profil aktualisiert, aber ansonsten nix..
Hab mir mal die Lua angeschaut.
Früher war jeder Mob da drin gespeichert. Das Teil ist komplett leer, also nur die Standardwerte, die Blac beim installieren erzeugt. Da bedeutet doch er schreibt nicht in die Datei rein.
Vermutung.. : Hab WOW auf einer anderen Festplatte, nicht auf C: 
Kann das sein das er da im Moment Probleme mit hat, denn das Programm ist ja auf C:/programme/buffed
Werde mal heute Abend blasc noch mal deinstallieren und das Programm auf die Andere Festplatte installieren.
2ter Punkt der mir aufgefallen ist. Seit dem 14.05 ist ja keine Aktualisierung mehr passiert, aber seit dem habe ich wenn ich blasc starte auch Performance Probleme im Spiel!!! Hatte ich noch nie!

Bitte der Support mal ne Info hier schreiben!!!
Hab nen Premium Account......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und würde den auch gerne behalten


----------



## Barloh (21. Mai 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Iss schon traurig das sich net mal wer zu dem Fehler/Problem äußert, das besteht nun fast 1 Woche, aber kein Supportheini reagiert drauf, kassieren nur schön die Kohle für's Buffed-Magazin etc.
> 
> Dann sollte man sich halt 'n neues AddOn suchen (xchar oder ähnliches etc.) und auch dieses Buffed-Magazin nicht mehr kaufen und fertig. Wer keinen Support leistet, kann auch von seinen Kunden/User nix erwarten, das ist schon 'ne Frechheit!



Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen ich werde auch das Buffed Magazin nicht mehr kaufen bis sich wenigstens mal jemand vom Support meldet und sagt wo der Hase begraben liegt. Kann doch nicht sein das  nicht mal Stellung zu dem Thema genommen wird entweder weiss man was der Fehler ist oder nicht. Mir ist es egal doch würde man sich doch freun wenn wenigstens jemand sagen würde... "wir kennen das Problem und es wird mit hochdruck daran gearbeitet" ABER so nicht ... nicht mit mir.


----------



## Steve1983 (21. Mai 2008)

Pelion schrieb:


> BlasCrafter hat immer noch die alte TOC-Nummer 20300
> Guck mal beim WoW-Startschirm unter AddOns nach, ob es da bei Dir als veraltete Version gelistet ist...
> Wenn ja, entweder die TOC unter \WoW\Interface\AddOns\Blascrafter mit Notepad (Editor) öffnen und die TOC auf 20400 ändern, sowie danach abspeichern oder im Startschirm "veraltete AddOns laden" aktivieren.



veraltete AddOns laden hab ich sowieso aktiviert da ich noch andere Addons habe, die halt veraltet sind aber noch funktionieren.


----------



## Ocian (21. Mai 2008)

Vorgestern Patch des BlascClients:

Patchnotes:

_
BLASC Hauptprogramm

- Endlosschleife bei Datenübertragung (hoffentlich endgültig) behoben.
- Datenübertragung Optimiert
- Temp Verzeichniss wird bei Bedarf erzeugt_

Also wird immer dran gearbeitet, auch wenn keiner hier vom Support Postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insertcoin (21. Mai 2008)

da steht irgendwas in den my buffed news über die wow armorys und den damit zusammenhängenden charalterupload von buffed.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (21. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Vorgestern Patch des BlascClients:
> 
> Patchnotes:
> 
> ...



Zu 'nem vernünftigen Support gehört aber eigentlich das man seine Kunden/User informiert, reicht scho das Blizz nie die Kunden informiert...


----------



## Puredevil01 (21. Mai 2008)

insertcoin schrieb:


> mir gehts es genauso. nur probleme mit dem programm...
> keine charuploads, und so weiter.
> wie konnte ich nur so dumm seien und einen premiumaccount mieten.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

also bei mir war oder ist es ähnlich gewesen,das kein Charakterupload statt fand!
Dann hab ich aber festgestellt,das ich vergessen hatte bei der Einstellung: Noch einen weiteren Account hinzufügen, einen haken rein machen muß,weil auch andere über den Pc WoW daddeln.
Und siehe da,es ging wieder.Jedenfalls zeigt er keine Fehler mehr an beim Upload,aber direkt auf der Seite is mein Char halt immer noch 52,anstatt 62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barloh (21. Mai 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Zu 'nem vernünftigen Support gehört aber eigentlich das man seine Kunden/User informiert, reicht scho das Blizz nie die Kunden informiert...



Ja das stimmt wobei wenn du nen GM anschreibst habe ich noch nie länger als 20 min gewartet. Hier kommt es mir vor als würden sie sich das SUPPORT Forum gar nicht durchlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Mai 2008)

Ich kann euch versichern, wir lesen das Forum immer durch und nehmen die Probleme auf, auch wenn es nicht immer eine Antwort dazu gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puredevil01 (21. Mai 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Zu 'nem vernünftigen Support gehört aber eigentlich das man seine Kunden/User informiert, reicht scho das Blizz nie die Kunden informiert...




Hi,

da geb ich Euch recht,langsam nervt es.
Bei mir war das Problem halt,das ich übersehen hatte,einen Haken 
zu setzen,bei: Neuen Account hinzufügen,so war schon mal die Endlos schleife vom Download weg,so das man nich mehr in Taskmanager rein muß,tralala...kennt ihr ja selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil halt noch andere an dem Pc hocken und wow daddeln.Aktualisiert auf der Seite is ja auch nüscht,mein Char is immer noch 52,anstatt 62.

Auch wenn das Programm für umsonst ist,sollte es schon funktionieren,stimmt schon.So das bei Fehlern, man da nen Zusatz hätte,das gleich nen Fehlerprotokoll geschickt werden kann.Das wär ja ma was,aber glaub das landet dann in nem Extra programmierten Spam ordner,für Programme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So gesehen,sind es auch einige Probleme,aber man muß ja auch erstmal alles durch gucken im Forum,lesen allein ist es ja auch nicht,es sind viele Probleme vorhanden,aber auch immer unterschiedliche.
Was dann zusammen gesammelt werden muß,um dann eine Lösung dafür zu finden,nichts ist nur mal so schnell nebenbei erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn jeder irgendwo rein postet,such dann mal..

Am besten es wird ein Post gemacht,das von jedem weiter geführt wird,mit Namen(net den echten,logisch)
und kopieren immer wieder,bzw an die user versenden,wie auch immer.

Das denen auch die Köppe rauchen,weil wir denen ständig auf die Nü** gehen,is ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mich nervt es auch,aber man sollte doch auch die andere Seite verstehen,soviel dazu.
Und sonst,löscht das Programm und fertig,wenns kaum noch einer hat,werden Sie sich dann schon Gedanken drum machen(hoff ich*fg)

Ein Fehlerprotokoll vom Programm aus,das wärs^^

So hab meinen Senf auch mal beigetragen,bis dahin,laßt euch mit dem Programm net abnerven,löschen und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Mai 2008)

@Puredevil01

BLASC hat sehr wohl ein Fehlerprotokoll, sogar ein sehr ausführliches in mehrere Stufen unterteilt. Sollte ein Fehler auftreten, und das Programm nicht direkt abstürzen, wird ein Protokoll geschrieben. Sollte man mehr Informationen benötigen, so gibt es über eine Kommando-Zeile die Möglichkeit, eine sehr detailierte Fehlerausgabe von BLASC erstellen zu lassen. Diese Einstellung ist aber im Regelfall deaktiviert und kann vom Benutzer bei Bedarf aktiviert werden, sollte es sich während des Support-Gespräches herausstellen, das wir mehr Informationen benötigen.



Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Zu 'nem vernünftigen Support gehört aber eigentlich das man seine Kunden/User informiert, reicht scho das Blizz nie die Kunden informiert...



Natürlich versuchen wir, euch immer auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten und die Probleme schnell zu beheben. Glücklicherweise sagt euch BLASC ja auch, falls es eine neue Version inklusive Patchnotes gibt, sollten wir es mal nicht direkt im entsprechenden Foren-Thread schreiben. Sollte es ein Serverseitiges Problem sein, so geben wir in der Regel im Forum eine Antwort dazu.

PS: Das genannte Problem ist im Übrigen nun auch behoben, es handelte sich dabei um ein Serverseitiges Problem. Mit dem nächsten Update sollte der Charakter wieder aktualisiert werden.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> PS: Das genannte Problem ist im Übrigen nun auch behoben, es handelte sich dabei um ein Serverseitiges Problem. Mit dem nächsten Update sollte der Charakter wieder aktualisiert werden.



Um genau zu sein hat Blizzard weiblichen Blutelfen, Nachtelfen und Untote "umbenannt", was wir noch nicht berücktsichtigt haben.


----------



## Heavenstorms (21. Mai 2008)

hmm..

meine weiblichen und die weiblichenchars aus dem freundeskreis werden zwar ohne fehleranzeige übertragen aber auf der profilseite nicht aktualisiert ( auch nicht der autoblog),
seltsamerweise funktionieren bei den anderen freunden die uploads aller männlichen chars inklusive profilseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat da jemand was gegen frauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (21. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> PS: Das genannte Problem ist im Übrigen nun auch behoben, es handelte sich dabei um ein Serverseitiges Problem. Mit dem nächsten Update sollte der Charakter wieder aktualisiert werden.





ZAM schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein hat Blizzard weiblichen Blutelfen, Nachtelfen und Untote "umbenannt", was wir noch nicht berücktsichtigt haben.


----------



## Barbarian (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert BLASC ebenfalls überhaupt nicht mehr, Neuinstallation scheitert immer am gleichen Fehler " konnte Eintrag xxxxx.db in irgendeinem Verzeichnis nicht finden" wobei dieses Verzeichnis aber auch nicht in WoW / Blasc gemeldet wurde, sondern in Lokale Einstellungen / Usr / ............  usw.
Habe BLASC komplett runtergeschmissen, die Registry gereinigt, alles weg.  Blasc neu runtergeladen, ausführen..... wieder die gleiche Problematik. 

Jetzt geht dann halt garnix mehr von BLASC - was´n da los ?  Lese ja auch im Thread, daß das seit dem Patch März fehlerhaft bei anderen Spielern ist, 2 Monate vorbei und nix ?


----------



## Liquidlake (22. Mai 2008)

also bei mir ist das problem nicht behoben, weder mein hunter noch druide werden geupdatet, stattdesen habe ich nun auch das problem das ich beim "neuem blasc update suchen" das update immer wieder neu gefunden und neu installiert wird...

nein das problem ist nicht seit märz sodern seit dem letzten patch der am 15.05 rauskam - also seit einer woche....


Edit, ich korrigiere mein dudu hat sich jetz geupdatet, beim hunter bisher allerdings keine änderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ist ja schonmal was positives, vllt dauerts beim hunter nur länger ^^

edit: so hunter au up, supi dasses wieder geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cochainatic (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir werden allerdings nur einzelne Chars nicht mehr aktualisiert, andere sehr wohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe seit dem Update auf 2.5 nichts verändert und kann mir nicht erklären, warum manche aktualisiert werden und andere nicht.

Bisschen Hilfe wüsste ich zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THX!


----------



## AkiraSun (22. Mai 2008)

Seit dem 10.05.2008 wurde durch Blasc kein Char mehr geupt.
Blasc selber funzt auch die Übertragung geht nur bei Buffed selber wird nix neues angezeigt.
Auch nach einer komplett neu instalation von Blasc immer noch keine Verbesserung.

Bitte um dringende Hilfe.

Aki


----------



## Isilrond (22. Mai 2008)

Kan nich nur bestätigen - funtzt nimmer - scheinbar ist das letzte Update defekt - da wenn ich auf BLASC aktiualisieren gehe - sich zwar aktualisiert nur - danach sollte ja dann wenn ich auf neue Version suchen gehe - die Meldung - Keine neue Version verfügbar - erscheinen - das selbe Uodate startet aber nochmal.

Auf jeden Fall bekomm ich seit dem 19. keine Charupdates mehr


----------



## Puredevil01 (22. Mai 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Kan nich nur bestätigen - funtzt nimmer - scheinbar ist das letzte Update defekt - da wenn ich auf BLASC aktiualisieren gehe - sich zwar aktualisiert nur - danach sollte ja dann wenn ich auf neue Version suchen gehe - die Meldung - Keine neue Version verfügbar - erscheinen - das selbe Uodate startet aber nochmal.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bekomm ich seit dem 19. keine Charupdates mehr




Also bei mir gingen auch nur die Überrtagungen so halb,wurde dann auch teilweise "irgendwas" übertragen.
Naja aber dann per manuellen Upload wurde dann,hurra,aktualisiert..Merkwürdige Sache.
Hier nochmal der Link zum Manuellen Upload:

Manueller Upload

Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir konnten gestern bereits einen Fehler finden und diesen auch beheben. Aber es scheint, als geben es im Moment immer noch irgendwo nen Käfer der gefunden werden muss. Wir sind weiter an der Sache dran und melden und, sobald wir was neues haben.


----------



## B3N (22. Mai 2008)

Wie im anderen Thread bereits erwähnt, scheint es immer noch irgendwo einen Käfer zu geben, der gefunden werden muss. Sobald wir was neues dazu haben, melden wir uns.


----------



## Puredevil01 (22. Mai 2008)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> hmm..
> 
> meine weiblichen und die weiblichenchars aus dem freundeskreis werden zwar ohne fehleranzeige übertragen aber auf der profilseite nicht aktualisiert ( auch nicht der autoblog),
> seltsamerweise funktionieren bei den anderen freunden die uploads aller männlichen chars inklusive profilseite.
> ...




Hi,

na das wil lich mal nicht hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe bei mir das gleiche prob gehabt,naja habs dann mit dem Manuellen Upload gemacht,und siehe da,es hat gefunzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich weiß ja nich,wenn man das jedesma selber machen muß,weils nich geht,dann kann ich auch auf das Prog verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mal der Link zum Upload:

Manueller Upload

Dann hat es funktioniert,merkwürdige Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Glück


----------



## Isilrond (22. Mai 2008)

hab ma manuell - nun gehts.


----------



## Liquidlake (23. Mai 2008)

ja leider stell ich fest das heute weder neue items noch bosskill (leerhäscher) geuppt wurden ;(
komisch gestern wurden zumindestens die items noch geuppt...


----------



## Amotheria (23. Mai 2008)

nachdem die buffed seite nach dem crach eben wieder geht, gehen bei mir auch wieder die char uploads und die bosskills


----------



## Noraly (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem....

Meine Schurke ist mittlweile LvL 64, wird auf meiner my-buffed-seite allerdings noch mit LvL 56 angezeigt. 

Die neuste Version BLASC2 (2.5) ist installiert. 

Kann mir dabei wer helfen?

Gruß Noraly


----------



## Noraly (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem...

Mein Schurke ist mittlerweile LvL 64, wird aber immernoch mit LvL 56 angezeigt. 

Version 2.5 ist istalliert.

Kann mir dabei wer helfen?

Gruße Noraly


----------



## Kralizec (25. Mai 2008)

Ist bei mir recht ähnlich, einer meiner Charaktere hat die Gilde gewechselt und seitdem funktioniert das automatische charupdate nicht mehr.


----------



## Noraly (25. Mai 2008)

Man sollte gleich den eigenen Freund fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat bei mir die Norton Firewall ausgemacht, sich mit meinem char eingeloggt....und fertig^^


----------



## Cochainatic (25. Mai 2008)

Amotheria schrieb:


> nachdem die buffed seite nach dem crach eben wieder geht, gehen bei mir auch wieder die char uploads und die bosskills


Bei mir nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (25. Mai 2008)

auch ich habe seit tagen keine aktualisierung mehr obwohl jedes mal nach dem verlassen des spiels die meldung kommt "charakterdaten übertragen" ...


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2008)

Noraly schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes Problem....
> 
> Meine Schurke ist mittlweile LvL 64, wird auf meiner my-buffed-seite allerdings noch mit LvL 56 angezeigt.
> 
> ...



Also in deinem Profil steht eine LvL-65-Schurkin.


----------



## Cathalina (26. Mai 2008)

Ach ich hab auch diese Probleme, mal werden die Daten hochgeladen, mal nicht.

Seit dem neuesten Update wurde nichts mehr hochgeladen, weder die neue Stufe 59 des Paladin noch die neue Stufe 43 der Priesterin hmpf. Seit dem 18.5. kein Update mehr, bin echt am Verzweifeln :-(


----------



## Cathalina (26. Mai 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Kan nich nur bestätigen - funtzt nimmer - scheinbar ist das letzte Update defekt - da wenn ich auf BLASC aktiualisieren gehe - sich zwar aktualisiert nur - danach sollte ja dann wenn ich auf neue Version suchen gehe - die Meldung - Keine neue Version verfügbar - erscheinen - das selbe Uodate startet aber nochmal.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bekomm ich seit dem 19. keine Charupdates mehr



Kann ich bestätigen, ist bei mir genauso, letztes Update 18.5., bin echt gefrustet langsam. Es wird zwar angezeigt, dass Übertragung der Chardaten ok war, aber auf meinem Profil nichts davon sichtbar :-(


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> auch ich habe seit tagen keine aktualisierung mehr obwohl jedes mal nach dem verlassen des spiels die meldung kommt "charakterdaten übertragen" ...



Bei 500 Twinks ist es nicht ganz so einfach nachzuvollziehen, bei welchen Charakter(en) es hakt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2008)

Cathalina schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, ist bei mir genauso, letztes Update 18.5., bin echt gefrustet langsam. Es wird zwar angezeigt, dass Übertragung der Chardaten ok war, aber auf meinem Profil nichts davon sichtbar :-(



Ich werf gleich die Threads zum gleichen Thema zusammen - hin und herspringen ist eher ungünstig zum Analysieren des Problems.


----------



## NoGravitá (26. Mai 2008)

Hmm bei mir geht soweit alles wieder,nur läuft was auf der seite falsch  im Blog wird angezeigt das ich lvl 60 erreicht habe und rechts auf einmal nur lvl 49 wobei am vortag noch lvl 58 stand .


----------



## Webi (26. Mai 2008)

Bei mir schauts so aus:
Wenn ich Blasc starte, versucht er was zu laden. Wahrscheinlich Addons oder so. Dann kommt die Meldung "Unbekannter Fehler"
Dann schließe ich Blasc und starte neu. Meistens gehts dann.

Allerdings geht die Funktion "Nachher aktualisieren" nicht mehr. Das soll heissen, Blasc läuft unter WoW nicht mit. Sammelt nur die Daten und man kann sie im nachhinein übertragen.
Das funktioniert nicht mehr.
Wenn man Blasc allerdings mitlaufen lässt, dann werden die Chars die gespielt wurden ganz normal aktualisiert.
Teilweise nicht richtig zwar, aber meistens. Wie bei meiner Priesterin heute, wo Blasc meinte sie wäre bei der zerschmetterten Sonne respektvoll, ist aber schon ehrfürchtig.


----------



## Cochainatic (28. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber nun ist alles wieder wie es sein soll. Ich hab nix verändert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sk4t (16. Juni 2008)

/push

Bei mir aktualisiert sich zwar die Priesterin Lvl 49 (Twink), aber der Main Char Lvl 70 (Mage) dated seit 22. Mai 2008 nicht up. Im Autoblog ist auch nichts zu lesen. Keine Ahnung was die Ursache dafür ist.

Nun schreib ich die Blogs für den Main Charakter selber.

Ich hoffe, die Quelle des Fehlers wird bald gefunden und dann behoben.

MfG
sk4t


----------

